# Goat Essentials



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

I finally have enough of my own money that I can buy some extra essentials (besides feed, buckets, etc.) for my goats. I currently have one 2 month old doeling(on cocci prevention and supplement), and 4 does over the age of 1, all of which may or may not be pregnant. I want to make a list of things I need to get for my goats(along with getting a few questions answered). Not nit picky things, but things like dewormer, minerals, etc. Also absolutely must-have medicines in case of common illnesses. I want to know all the things I need to make sure my goats stay healthy. I also need to know what I have to get when I show.

Here's my list of current need-to-buys:
-Dewormer
-Loose Minerals
-Assorted Vaccines
-Copper Bolus
-Selenium/Vit E

Here's my list of questions:

*Where do you get your goats tested for CAE, CL, Johne's, and pregnancy? I need something cheap,fast, and reliable if possible. I have 4 goats to test and not a lot of money, and I want to make sure my older does won't give anything horrible to the doeling when they are introduced.*

Does anyone have a recipe for making your own feed/minerals? Is it cheaper to make it rather than buy and already made one?

Will I need blankets? I live where it won't snow a lot or often, but it does get quite cold. If all the goats are in together will they need a blanket?

Of the stuff I have listed above and the stuff that will be listed in the future, what brands/types are best?

Thank you for any and all information!


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

Kaneel said:


> I finally have enough of my own money that I can buy some extra essentials (besides feed, buckets, etc.) for my goats. I currently have one 2 month old doeling(on cocci prevention and supplement), and 4 does over the age of 1, all of which may or may not be pregnant. I want to make a list of things I need to get for my goats(along with getting a few questions answered). Not nit picky things, but things like dewormer, minerals, etc. Also absolutely must-have medicines in case of common illnesses. I want to know all the things I need to make sure my goats stay healthy. I also need to know what I have to get when I show.
> 
> Here's my list of current need-to-buys:
> -Dewormer
> ...


My answers are in red.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

If you dont know how to draw blood your vet can do it. It's going to cost more but while he/she is there or at the office they should be happy to show you how.
Besides, having a vet in your back pocket is an investment. You will have someone you can call for Rx items when needed.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Where do you live? I know a lady that helps with that to avoid the vet bill but I'm in Western WA. She charges $10 per goat, and that is with her mailing everything etc..


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

I don't know how to draw blood, so I'm probably going to have a vet show me first, then take it from there. I need to start researching vets in my area...it is a good investment to have one just in case. My mom is a nurse so she knows how to do it, she may be able to show me, she just doesn't like doing things on animals for some reason. I've already got a good shopping cart from Jeffer's. My budget is about 80$ and I'm at 64, so I still have a bit more spending money. I wanted to get copper bolus but it's just so dang expensive! I'm going to just leave out loose minerals for them as well as give them some copper-rich foods. Here is what I have so far:

Please let me know if I am missing something or if I have something I can do without. I would like to save as much money as possible so I can get more things for them.

PS: What wormer do you guys use? I've found Ivermectin to be highly popular, however I heard that you need to rotate wormers. Should I use Valbazen or Safe-guard? Or could I just switch horse dewormer brands? How often do I need to worm?


----------



## georgiagirl98 (Jun 30, 2013)

Im posting so i can find it easy  its been really helpful


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

There are two basic classes of wormers. One is used for stomach, lung worms, the other; your white wormer is used for tapes.
No, we dont change wormers. The best way is to use one kind until it doesnt work any more.
Changing up & underdosing is the biggest cause of resistance.
As for loose minerals; you cannot go wrong with a mineral with high copper content. 1800+ppm. SweetLixMeat Maker & Onyx Right Now are great. Have no experience with anything else.
I have only copper bolused once on a buck several yrs back who didnt know what minerals were.:hammer:


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

so which would be more useful in Oregon? I know that different wormers are more useful in different areas due to different worms being abundant in that area. Would regular horse wormer work? And yay on the copper bolus! It saves me 20 bucks 

Also, should I get the vaccines? I don't know how to give the shots, and I think a vet visit so I can learn how would be too expensive and time consuming for my parents. My mom also isn't too keen on doing anything with the animals...would it be worth the money right now if I probably wouldn't be able to use them?


----------



## thines (Jun 7, 2013)

Kaneel said:


> so which would be more useful in Oregon? I know that different wormers are more useful in different areas due to different worms being abundant in that area. Would regular horse wormer work? And yay on the copper bolus! It saves me 20 bucks
> 
> Also, should I get the vaccines? I don't know how to give the shots, and I think a vet visit so I can learn how would be too expensive and time consuming for my parents. My mom also isn't too keen on doing anything with the animals...would it be worth the money right now if I probably wouldn't be able to use them?


I live in nw Oregon and I just wormed my goats with Ivomec, recommended by my vet, another local goat gal, and members on this forum. Giving the injections wasn't too hard, although I'm sure it would have been easier if we had a stand. After we are done treating our goats with the wormer and for coccidia, I will be giving them their vaccines as well. It is definitely a lot cheaper to vaccinate yourself if you can, rather than having a vet do it.

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

There is some diversity in Oregon. One of the harder areas to keep goats healthy is the Western Willamette Valley. There are many mineral deficiencies in hay grown in the valley as well. 
I copper bolus and give Bo.Se 3 times a year.
I give Ivomectin Plus spring and fall for liver fluke.
The parasites that I have the most trouble with are Brown Stomach Worm and Lung Worm. 
I feed sea kelp meal to make up for Iodine deficiency in the feed and browse.
Free choice minerals that are made by a local mill just for this area. They contain Lysine which we are also short on. 
Safeguard for Giardia...a parasite much like Cocci. 

Watch out for Horsetail Ferns. They will kill your goats from Thiamin depletion.


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

I like just Northwest of the Willamette Valley I believe. We get our hay from our own pastures, so it's free lol! We will only hay them in the winter, and during then we will grain them and give loose minerals so I think they should be fine. I think I will just get Ivermectin...to make it easy on my parents and we can worm the majority of our animals. If I have the money I will invest in some safeguard as well. Where's a cheap place online I can get good kelp? I tried Jeffers but it's pricey...The horsetail ferns worry me. I looked them up and I think I recognize the stalks from plants that were Brush-hogged in our pastures. I haven't seen them eat it for the lack of leaves, but I'm not sure if they've been eating the stems. Should I keep a supply of thiamin on hand? Do I need to get that from a vet?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes, you'll need to get Thiamin from a vet or from horseprerace. If your not going to get Ivomec Plus I would choose valbenzan as your white wormer. Giardia isn't nearly as common as Liver Fluke which they will get for sure. Noramectin is cheaper then Ivomec brand for the same wormer. Or you can get horse wormer tubes and dose them at 3 times the horse dose. 

The Horsetail ferns contain Nicotine so, they are addictive to animals.


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks a bunch for the info! I don't know exactly what brands they have of horse wormer...would the normal brands like Zimecterin, Durvet, and Dumor work for the things you mentioned? I'll see if they have any of those brands though. I'll need to see what I can do for the Thiamin though, I hope our vet carries it


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

What is Thiamin for? What is its shelf life? Like we have a bottle of pinnacilin that's totally untouched but completely ruined. As all the stuff has settled to the bottom and won't come up. I just wanna make sure that won't happen if I buy it.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

On the shots: can you get a local goat farmer to meet up with you 
(Email all of them whether its off their web sight, craigslist, hobbly, or a Facebook page) someone's bound to be kind enough to show you. 
They may not be able to have a goat to do it on but they can show you how unless they don't mind you taking your goats over there. Jut ask. 
They might be able to show you how to draw blood too. 

Make the email sound like you really wanna learn. 
Hi, my names ___ I'm ___ I just started raising goats. I'm in need of help on giving shots and learning where to give them. Also if possible i need blood drawn for___ and i am not sure how and would love to learn if possible. I was wondering if you minded if we set up a date and I could bring my goat out and you could help me out. I have my own meds and needles.
Thank you, ___ 

Something along those lines. Don't just send out 3 emails send 40 out lol someone's bound to be able to help. Just thought I'd tell you what I'd do. Its better than paying a vet a bunch.


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm not really comfortable with getting someone from Craigslist to stick my goats lol, but I get the idea  Most of the goat people in my area only own 1-4 goats, and they don't look in the best condition...so I really don't think that they do shots. My mom agreed to show me how to do everything already so I think I'm covered 

Oh, and goathiker, worm them at three _times_ a horse dose? Not one third?


----------



## Kathy81 (Oct 16, 2012)

Kaneel said:


> I don't know how to draw blood, so I'm probably going to have a vet show me first, then take it from there. I need to start researching vets in my area...it is a good investment to have one just in case. My mom is a nurse so she knows how to do it, she may be able to show me, she just doesn't like doing things on animals for some reason. I've already got a good shopping cart from Jeffer's. My budget is about 80$ and I'm at 64, so I still have a bit more spending money. I wanted to get copper bolus but it's just so dang expensive! I'm going to just leave out loose minerals for them as well as give them some copper-rich foods. Here is what I have so far:
> 
> Please let me know if I am missing something or if I have something I can do without. I would like to save as much money as possible so I can get more things for them.
> 
> PS: What wormer do you guys use? I've found Ivermectin to be highly popular, however I heard that you need to rotate wormers. Should I use Valbazen or Safe-guard? Or could I just switch horse dewormer brands? How often do I need to worm?


 I live in oregon and was shown how to draw blood and would be willing to show you . What part of oregon?


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Kaneel said:


> I'm not really comfortable with getting someone from Craigslist to stick my goats lol, but I get the idea  Most of the goat people in my area only own 1-4 goats, and they don't look in the best condition...so I really don't think that they do shots. My mom agreed to show me how to do everything already so I think I'm covered


Don't shoot people on craigslist down instantly


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Kaneel said:


> I'm not really comfortable with getting someone from Craigslist to stick my goats lol, but I get the idea  Most of the goat people in my area only own 1-4 goats, and they don't look in the best condition...so I really don't think that they do shots. My mom agreed to show me how to do everything already so I think I'm covered


Don't shoot people on craigslist down instantly


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

The lady I found to help with testing came from Craigslist and all went well..


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

I honestly didn't mean to offend anybody with my comment, I'm just uncomfortable with meeting any unknown person(Craigslist or no) off of the internet. I'm sure there are many good people online that are honest and willing to help people(this website is proof), however there are some that aren't so good. I would rather completely avoid the risk, and have my mom show me. Thank you for offering Kathy81


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh, you didn't offend me. I do understand what you mean though, but just wanted to point out that there are many good people on Craigslist, and yes some interesting ones as well :-/


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

janeen128 said:


> and yes some interesting ones as well :-/


Some more interesting than others...

Luckily I've always had good things to say about the people if met up with


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

goatgirl132 said:


> Some more interesting than others...
> 
> Luckily I've always had good things to say about the people if met up with


Yep!! Agreed


----------

